# Adding tetra safe start after antibiotics; When can I do it?



## Danja (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello,

One of my african dwarf frogs started showing symptoms of Red Leg a week ago and by the next day it had spread to the other frogs, so I went to the local aquarium store and got an antibiotic (T.C. Tetracycline). I just finished one regimen of treatment and the frogs are looking a little less red and raw. I'm pretty sure that the four days of water treatment killed just about all the bacteria I had so I bought a bottle of Tetra Safe Start and would like to add it to my tank. I'm not sure when I can do this though; the bottle was expensive and I don't want to have all of the bacteria instantly killed by left over tetracycline.

The tank is a 10 gallon. I added 1 packet of tetracycline, waited a day, did a 25% water change, added another packet, then another the next day, then another 25% water change, and then one more packet, in accordance with the suggested treatment. The last packet was added yesterday afternoon. Today about 6 hours ago I did a 75% water change to try to get rid of as much of the tetracycline as possible but the water still has a yellow tint in spite of the filter running.

When can I add the TSS to avoid killing it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

After another 50% waterchange. That should do it.


----------

